# Cutting for holiday



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Hey folks....right now I'm attempting to get down to my lowest ever bf of 10% from about 16-17 just now. I go on hol on the 30th of July so 7 weeks, I'm not counting macros, all I'm doing is counting protein, about 200g a day and just carbs to a minimum. All I'm asking is that my training is ok for my goals as I still have time to change it up before its too late.....I'm also on test prop and test e for the past 2 weeks.

mon am - chest, biceps. 20 mins cardio

tuesday am - back, 20 mins cardio

wed - off

thurs am - shoulders, tris, 20 mins cardio. Thurs pm - 1 hour of 7 a side football

friday - legs, 20 mins cardio

sat or sun - 1 hour cardio


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Why aren't you counting fat, the most calorie dense macro?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

You list what muscle groups, but not what excersizes, for all we know you could do 100 sets of bicep curls, and 1 set of chest


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

I know my carbs and fat are low enough....was concentrating on making sure I ad enough protein. Believe it or not a bodybuilder from my gym told me to do it this way


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

4-5 sets 6-10 reps.....

Chest/bis - flat bench, incline bench, decline, chest press (plate loaded machine), flyes......hammers, z-bar curls, straight bar curls

Back - deadlifts, wide grip, t-bar row, lat pull down, seated row

Shoulders, tris- barbell press, arnies, lateral raise, front raise, upright row, shrugs, prone flyes, dips, pushdown ( plate loaded machine) pushdowns (rope), close grip bench

Legs - squats, leg press, hack squat machine, leg extension, standing calf raise, leg curl


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

So on shoulders day your doing 10 excersizes at 4-5 sets, man 40 - 50 sets is overkill


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I agree....I hate shoulder day and have thought about just doing an extra day with bis and tris together


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah you need fats bro


----------



## mapes345 (Apr 6, 2013)

How come you're doing 10 exercises for shoulders, but only 5 for back when it is by far a much bigger muscle which needs more training


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Stu88 said:


> I know my carbs and fat are low enough....was concentrating on making sure I ad enough protein. Believe it or not a bodybuilder from my gym told me to do it this way


Did he give you reason why? Your pretty much starving yourself just having protein, minimum carbs and no fats


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

The body needs energy to survive. It burns in the order which is the easiest to burn. 1st...sugar that is taken in each day. 2nd...carbs(which are broken down into sugar) that is taken in each day. 3rd...stored fat. 4th...protein.

If you dont get in either fats or carbs, you body will use the protien for energy - thus starving your muscle of its protein, you wont just loose fat, you will loose muscle


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How many calories are you on and how much test e & prop a week?


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes I do traps with back, just depends.....nah he didnt give me a reason. He just said too keep it simple etc. I'm asking here for advice, I know how to train but diet has always been my downfall really as you can see. I take cod liver supplements and eat tins of tuna in sunflower oil. I was assuming that would be enough fat. I'm on 400mg of test e per week and 100mg test prop eod. I'm on about 2500 cals a day. I can change my diet today and do what needs done, I just don't know where to start, and getting ill advised be people in the gym isn't ideal. Tbh, In the last 3 weeks I've trimmed down and my muscles look fuller not to add my strength has increased.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stu88 said:


> Sometimes I do traps with back, just depends.....nah he didnt give me a reason. He just said too keep it simple etc. I'm asking here for advice, I know how to train but diet has always been my downfall really as you can see. I take cod liver supplements and eat tins of tuna in sunflower oil. I was assuming that would be enough fat. I'm on 400mg of test e per week and 100mg test prop eod. I'm on about 2500 cals a day. I can change my diet today and do what needs done, I just don't know where to start, and getting ill advised be people in the gym isn't ideal. Tbh, In the last 3 weeks I've trimmed down and my muscles look fuller not to add my strength has increased.


If you want help with your diet, post it up with the macro breakdowns


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

As I said when I spoke to this guy about macros he told me "forget all that, too complicated, about a gram of protein per lb of bodyweight and keep carbs and fats to a minimum".....seriously lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stu88 said:


> As I said when I spoke to this guy about macros he told me "*forget all that, too complicated*, about a gram of protein per lb of bodyweight and keep carbs and fats to a minimum".....seriously lol


I suppose if you're retarded it's difficult to do simple addition


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

True....what about this?

Protein - 250

Carbs -180

Fat - 90

Another pal of mine said carbs and fats were too high and protein was too low. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

190lbs


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stu88 said:


> True....what about this?
> 
> Protein - 250
> 
> ...


That's 2530kcals, I'm natty so not sure how many calories you should eat when on a cutting cycle, although fats is definitely not to high, your body NEEDS protein and fats to function properly, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

robdobbie said:


> That's 2530kcals, I'm natty so not sure how many calories you should eat when on a cutting cycle, although fats is definitely not to high, your body NEEDS protein and fats to function properly, how much do you weigh?


I'm 190 lbs mate....what about carbs? Are they ok at 180 or should I substitute some for protein or fat??


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Right I'm going for

Protein - 280g

Carbs - 150g

Fat - 90g

I've got 7 weeks from yesterday to lose about 6/7% bf, is that realistic?? If not i may have to consider keto.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

30 - 50 sets per body part on a heavy cut.

Good luck

you want to cut your BF almost in half and reach near single digits for the first time in your life and you aren't going to track calories, carbs and fat.

Good luck again


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Maybe give suggestions rather than smart **** comments mate, I'm open to advice.....hence why I started this thread.


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Track either macros or cals, pick a solid routine, add cardio and stick to it.


See post 22 mate...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

OP, whats your BMI?


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Bmi is 27.5 but is inaccurate so i never use it. I'm 5 10, 16/17% bf, 190 lbs


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I would add 30 minutes of cardio at the end of your weight sessions. Working for me.


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I do 20 mins just now at the end of every session I play 7s once a week


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sort your diet out and stop listening to that bodybuilder at your gym, he's talking sh1te.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Stu88 said:


> Yeah I do 20 mins just now at the end of every session I play 7s once a week


well do what your doing, and after few weeks see if there isn't any difference, if not, lower calories....abs are made in the kitchen as the saying goes


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Stu88 said:


> Hey folks....right now I'm attempting to get down to my lowest ever bf of 10% from about 16-17 just now. I go on hol on the 30th of July so 7 weeks, I'm not counting macros, all I'm doing is counting protein, about 200g a day and just carbs to a minimum. All I'm asking is that my training is ok for my goals as I still have time to change it up before its too late.....I'm also on test prop and test e for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> mon am - chest, biceps. 20 mins cardio
> 
> ...


count the calories and weigh your food, I started cutting with your method only to find better results from measuring everything... keep it simple and try and eat similar things during the week so it's easy to prep.

All the saying are so true, if you don't prepare you prepare to fail!


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Cheers folks, starting tomorrow it's counting macros..... Just hope 7 weeks is long enough to get the abs. I'll see how it goes for the next 3 weeks, if I'm not shifting fat at a decent rate I'll think about a 4 week keto.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Stu88 said:


> Cheers folks, starting tomorrow it's counting macros..... Just hope 7 weeks is long enough to get the abs. I'll see how it goes for the next 3 weeks, if I'm not shifting fat at a decent rate I'll think about a 4 week keto.


Right the two apps I told you about have the options to enter your weight and calculate losses by .5lb, 1lb, 1.5lb etc per week.

Mines set to 1.5lb a week just so you know!

More than 2 and you will lose muscle, less than 1 and you won't be ripped for your holiday... I've personally got another KG to go so that's 2.2lbs by 23rd June so a week and a bit  I'm looking at 86kg by holiday date which is almost 9kg over 10 weeks, some was water as I stopped creatine and dropped a couple kg in the first week.

You'll know if you're losing muscle as you won't be able to do the same weights in the gym.

I'm still benching, dead-lifting and squatting the same or near enough so all good, plus most people are like you're getting really big when in fact I've dropped 8kg so far, the lightest I've been in 3 years!

oh, and GOOD LUCK


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jump on a ketogenic Diet.

Aim for 200g protein. 130g fat and trace carbs.

weights 4 times per week.

Cardio 4 times per week @ 30mins each.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Stu88 said:


> Right I'm going for
> 
> Protein - 280g
> 
> ...


macros look OK, if you can train on the much energy. I would look into refeeds if i was you. you might end up crashing half way if you go hard

To be honest. if you would hit 10% that would be an incredible achievement. I think you need some more realistic goals.

I would train at higher frequency and more strength orientated that you currently are on. a mixture of low and high reps. I would do an upper/lower 4 times week if i was you. Chuck in an extra 'vanity 'day if you find you are missing beating up a muscle.

You are planning to cut in an extreme manner. don't expect to gain, it's about preservation. Less volume and more frequent stimulus would be better IMO.

I would definitely advise being more realistic in targets, if you've never been that lean without rushing, it could be a bad idea to go for it in a rushed period. I know people will say 'if you don't aim high you won't achieve' But if you end up chasing your tail. you start making desperate adjustments that are detrimental.

Sorry i come across rude or blunt sometimes. I try to give the best advice to people rather than saying the nicest things or things people want to hear.


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

Goose said:


> Jump on a ketogenic Diet.
> 
> Aim for 200g protein. 130g fat and trace carbs.
> 
> ...


Will I drop much more fat going on the keto than sticking to the macros that I posted?


----------



## Stu88 (May 5, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> macros look OK, if you can train on the much energy. I would look into refeeds if i was you. you might end up crashing half way if you go hard
> 
> To be honest. if you would hit 10% that would be an incredible achievement. I think you need some more realistic goals.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of hitting the muscles more frequently with less volume.....seen this http://www.fitnessandpower.com/training/bodybuilding/160-upper-lower-split Would that be ok?

Don't worry about it mate, I know people on here are just trying to help. I know my goals might be a bit unrealistic but I will give it my all and go for it.


----------

